# Catfish



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

RTC trying to eat a piece of shrimp thatz almost as big as his head









Jaquar cat (RTC x MARBLE)...he just ate...see how big his belly is...

























TSN

















TSN x RTC

























Jardini


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

All your fish look well fed.







Whats there tank size?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice arow.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They all look great, especcialy the RTC







. Just be careful to not overfeed him. If you do he will regurgitate and your waterparameters will be a mess


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

awsome fish man, rtc's are my favorite!


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

nice fishes.


----------

